# CRK Sebenza irritation



## xochi (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm kinda curious, I've been carrying a Small sebenza for a couple months now and it is generally a great knife I do have one growing issue with it.

The GO* D**NED tooling hole!!!

I've been looking around and I've yet to see even a 2 dollar chinese knife with such an obvious manufacturing remnant. 

This is like seeing a Mercedes Benz with a steel loop welded to the roof of the car that was used move the car during production! You sure as hell won't see it and I sure as hell shouldn't have a pointless hole in the handle of a 350.00 dollar knife.

Makes me feel like The monarch with the REALLY finely threaded attire.....

So....

Sebenza owners, am I the only one irritated by this?


----------



## Sigifrith (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes.

Did you buy it coz its pretty, or because its one of the finest tools available?

I carry mine every day, & never even consider the hole. Of course, if you can't stand it, just send it to me, & I'll give it a good home.


----------



## xochi (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Sig,

Perhaps just answering that "you" aren't irritated by the tooling hole might be better than presuming to answer for every owner.

and 

Obviously, CRK goes to great lengths for NO other reason but to make the aesthetic of quality apparent (to make it "pretty"). Note the blade tumbling and the bead blasting, the lack of tool marks, the anodized spacers, the beveling. The lengths that CRK has gone to effect the aesthetic detail of the Sebs is much of what has won them awards. 

So the reality is that much of what makes a Sebenza of the "finest tools around" is that it's pretty! Relying on a method of manufacture that requires that they leave such a huge tooling mark in the handle is a bummer. 

Avoiding the reality of that hole and it's implications really does remind me of the emperor strutting in the buff.


----------



## paulr (Dec 30, 2005)

I've never noticed that hole. What does it look like? I don't own a Seb but have admired them a few times and if I saw the hole I figured it was part of the design.


----------



## lrp (Dec 30, 2005)

No problem with me either!! One of the very best folders available today imho at any price!!


----------



## Grox (Dec 30, 2005)

I have one, and I don't mind it in the slightest. If it's neccessary for CRK to put the hole there so that they can make one of the best production knives around, well then they can put it there for all I like. It used to bother me, but as I got used to it and I realised that it had nothing to do with the function of the knife, I didn't really care any more. I do agree that it would be nice if the slab could be a solid piece of ti without that finishing hole, but a sebenza without the hole wouldn't really be a sebenza IMHO. I've gotten used to it having a hole and it's part of the 'charm' for me. At least the hole is countersunk and the quality of the work there matches that of the rest of the knife.

BTW, the hole is sometimes enlarged and a cabuchon (specially finished precious stone) is laid there.


----------



## matt_j (Dec 30, 2005)

What hole?


----------



## nightgaunt (Dec 30, 2005)

Why did you buy it in the first place? Maybe contact Reeve to see if a custom version can be done w/o the hole....?


----------



## Grox (Dec 31, 2005)

nightgaunt said:


> Why did you buy it in the first place? Maybe contact Reeve to see if a custom version can be done w/o the hole....?



It can't be done - it's part of the manufacturing process.

from http://www.chrisreeve.com/faq.htm#extrahole

There is an extra hole on the Sebenza handle. What is it used for?

This is a tooling or locating hole and, in the finished knife, has no real function. The process goes something like this: we buy titanium in sheet form and cut it into rectangles approximately the size of the handle. We drill all the holes into this rectangle which is then placed onto a fixture, held secure by locating pins through these holes. The profile of the handle is then machined and the rectangle begins to look like the handle of a folding knife. It is at this stage that we select left or right-handed knives. One hole becomes part of the pivot assembly while the other is left vacant. Sometimes, however, we use the hole as part of the graphic on the decorated models and, on occasion, enlarge the hole and inlay a cabochon or coin into it.


The hole can be seen in this pic taken from http://www.tinwhistler.net/knives/sebenza/Sebenza-Gallery.htm:





Side note:

If you really don't like the hole I guess you could sell off the sebenza and get another knife... like the scott cook lochsa. Scott Cook was one of Reeve's employees for 6 years. And before someone asks, it is about $500 and a long wait. But worth it if you ask me :naughty: Similar to a sebenza but ever so much sexier IMHO. Handle machined out of a solid block of ti, frame lock, mmm. There are some good posts on some other forums (which won't be named here) about this knife.


----------



## paulr (Dec 31, 2005)

I like the decorated Sebenzas best, the ones with the pictorial engravings. The plain ones look a little too, uh, plain, IMO. The Lochsa would take some getting used to. These are all very nice knives but as much as I like them, I'm best off not buying. I have a habit of losing pocket knives, so I stay with cheap ones. :sigh:


----------



## Steve Andrews (Dec 31, 2005)

My Sebenza doesn't have that hole..


----------



## Steve Andrews (Dec 31, 2005)

Steve Andrews said:


> My Sebenza doesn't have that hole..



Ummm..actually it does..I've just checked. Never noticed it before!


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 31, 2005)

Get someone pro to thread it to accept screws and add a pocket clip?

There is already a clip on the other side ain't it?


----------



## markbUK (Dec 31, 2005)

Mines just fine with the hole in!, but if it bothers you send it back and get them to put a nice gold stud in, sorted ... Mark


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 31, 2005)

The UPS man is bringing me a small Sebenza classic in three days. Not sure why I am buying one, other than to see what all the fuss is about.

As for the hole, maybe this would do the trick (just kidding).


----------



## bubbacatfish (Dec 31, 2005)

Don't suppose anyone has a sebbie with a coin in the hole do they? Would love to see a pic, I've seen the inlaid stones enough but never a coin. Thanks! (and happy new year!)


----------



## Dizos (Dec 31, 2005)

Drill a few more and they will be a feature! (ie. Mayo)


----------



## Lmtfi (Dec 31, 2005)

bubbacatfish said:


> Don't suppose anyone has a sebbie with a coin in the hole do they? Would love to see a pic, I've seen the inlaid stones enough but never a coin. Thanks! (and happy new year!)



Arizona Custom Knives has one for sale:

http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/images/2763coin.jpeg


----------



## Sigifrith (Dec 31, 2005)

Dizos said:


> Drill a few more and they will be a feature! (ie. Mayo)



What he said! All my Sebenza's are modified. 2 Mayo's & a Cucchiara. You might do this yourself if you have the ability. If not, a Mayo comes up for sale occasionally.


----------



## Grox (Dec 31, 2005)

I really love matt cucchiara's fizz treatment  Sigifrith would you mind posting a pic or two so that I may dribble?


----------



## TKC (Jan 1, 2006)

I do not have any problems with it either. Sheesh, if you hate it THAT much, then send it to me! I would be very happy to take it off your hands. Or any or us here that totally apprecite the Sebbie as is!


----------



## bubbacatfish (Jan 1, 2006)

Lmtfi said:


> Arizona Custom Knives has one for sale:
> 
> http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/images/2763coin.jpeg




Thanksfor the pic! Kinda flashly for my tastes but cool none the less.


----------



## nethiker (Feb 21, 2006)

I wondered how necessary the hole was at first. It did seem a bit out of place on some of the knives. I have a lg. lignum wood inlayed sebbie and don't even notice the hole anymore. Seems to me more like a trademark now.

I almost got the Night Sky graphic with mother of pearl cabochon. As the "moon", it makes good use of the hole. 

Another one that caught my eye while shopping was the annual limited edition single piece wood inlays. No hole on these. After living with mine for a while, I'm glad I stuck with the regular wood inlays. I like the feel and look.


Edit: I can't seem to link direct to the Night Sky knife on TNK. Just search "Night Sky" on TNK and it will come up or you can find it in the Chris Reeves section.


----------



## rifle59 (Feb 21, 2006)

I got my Sebenza for its function. The hole doesn't bother me. I have now grown fond of the Bark River Knives with their convex edge. They are even sharper and easier to sharpen than my Sebenzas.


----------



## SolarFlare (Feb 21, 2006)

I agree with xochi, here's a pic of kevin wilkins basic knife (avalon), don't get me wrong its nice, but that machine hole on the sebenza would annoy me. Fortunately wilkins positioned his jig tools in a manner where the insertion of a lanyard would'dn't matter, Thats CNC for ya


----------



## Fringe (Feb 21, 2006)

Save your money and buy a Ritter Grip. Best knife ever.


----------



## Spudman (Feb 21, 2006)

bubbacatfish said:


> Don't suppose anyone has a sebbie with a coin in the hole do they? Would love to see a pic, I've seen the inlaid stones enough but never a coin. Thanks! (and happy new year!)



I don't have the coin, but I sent them a small gold nugget and they inlaid it in a carbochon (sp?) on a reverse graphic scale. I asked them if they could do something with an astronomy theme and they modified one of their computer designs and came up with this one.

They sent me my plain scale back in case I wanted to go plain again. I posted this picture in the watch thread but here it is again.


----------



## bubbacatfish (Feb 21, 2006)

Spudman said:


> I don't have the coin, but I sent them a small gold nugget and they inlaid it in a carbochon (sp?) on a reverse graphic scale. I asked them if they could do something with an astronomy theme and they modified one of their computer designs and came up with this one.
> 
> They sent me my plain scale back in case I wanted to go plain again. I posted this picture in the watch thread but here it is again.



Thanks Spudman, that's one of the nicest looking Sebbies I've ever seen, quite classy.


----------



## SolarFlare (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah it looks like a classy sebbie!, but it still looks like a sebenza with a filled hole.


----------



## Grox (Feb 22, 2006)

Fringe said:


> Save your money and buy a Ritter Grip. Best knife ever.



I disagree. The ritter is great value for money but is plainly not up to the standard of the sebenza in fit, finish to name two qualities. Diassembling a griptillian will void your warranty, whereas with the sebenza you are encouraged to do it. The action on the griptillian is nowhere near as nice as on a sebenza.

I think that it's a tall order calling the ritter grip the best knife ever - it may be unprecedented value, but I would definately not call it the "best knife ever" - that's what customs are for.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 22, 2006)

I have always thought the two best folders were the Chris Revee stuff and the Williams stuff.


----------



## Grox (Feb 22, 2006)

It's true that once one passes the point of diminishing returns, "best" becomes a matter of personal preference. 

Chris Reeve and William Henry knives are great folders, but customs from the likes of Tom Mayo, Ernie Emerson, Mick Strider, Duane Dwyer, Scott Cook are of exceedingly high quality knives.

In my mind the difference between a CR or WH knife and the others mentioned is analagous to the difference between a BMW/Mecedes and a Ferrari/Lamborghini.


----------



## Sturluson (Feb 22, 2006)

Regarding the Wilkins knife, I find the placement of the lanyard in the locating hole to be less than perfect. The lanyard should be at the exact rear of the knife - as it is on the Sebenza - to function in an optimal way. Putting the lanyard toward the middle and high - a la Wilkins - seems less than ideal.

To me, the locating hole on the Sebbie is a visual and tactile reminder of the precision and care of fabrication, nothing more. Actually, I think the Sebenza with its locating hole is probably some sort of personality test, cleverly disguised as a knife....:wow:


----------



## SolarFlare (Feb 22, 2006)

Sturluson said:


> Regarding the Wilkins knife, I find the placement of the lanyard in the locating hole to be less than perfect. The lanyard should be at the exact rear of the knife - as it is on the Sebenza - to function in an optimal way. Putting the lanyard toward the middle and high - a la Wilkins - seems less than ideal.
> 
> To me, the locating hole on the Sebbie is a visual and tactile reminder of the precision and care of fabrication, nothing more. Actually, I think the Sebenza with its locating hole is probably some sort of personality test, cleverly disguised as a knife....:wow:


 
I completely agree, I put the lanyard in it, and it isn't ideal, but its better than a hole just there doing nothing. Wilkins doesn't tend to put lanyard holes in any knives unless you ask for one. The avalon being an "entry level" knife has no scales, and is basically made as cheap as possible (hence the jig hole). If you look at his titanium framelocks there aren't any holes.


----------



## Fringe (Feb 22, 2006)

The sebs are beautiful knives, for sure, but the action is no way as clean as the Ritter Grip. And combined with the axis look, done for. Smooth one handed operation faster than an automatic.


----------



## Sturluson (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree there is no comparison between the Ritter Benchmade (or any Benchmade) and the Sebenza. The Sebenza is light years ahead.

The Sebenza blade rides on a bearing, which makes all the difference in the world. Open the Sebenza blade, hold it so the blade is parallel to the ground, then open the lock. The blade will swing down on its own, pulled by gravity. Smooth as silk. If, after weeks of use and hundreds of openings and closings, the blade action is slightly muddy, then a simple dismantling, cleaning and lub will fix it - something you can't do to a Benchmade or almost any other knife.

There are a very few other knives as good as the Sebenza. No Benchmade is anywhere close.


----------



## xochi (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't want anyone to misunderstand,

I love my sebbie.

It is a great knife and shouldn't be mentioned in the same sentence as the Ralph Lauren Benchmade...

My sebenza is fantastic , but the hole does bug the doo doo out of me. Perhaps some day I'll get a little custom work done to it:naughty:.


----------



## Fringe (Feb 26, 2006)

Ralph Lauren alright, Purple Label.

I just knew my comments would get you Sebe owners in a fit.

Just having fun! To each his own.


----------

